# Has anyone looked Harrison's Pier?



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I went to the site today to check it out. 

Looks like the are making it too low to the water. It was kinda choppy there and the waves were slapping the concrete supports pretty close to the tops already.

I could see getting my feet wet on a flood tide!

They better put things into high gear if they expect to be open in '05.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Today was a high surf day. Hopefully normal days will give you fishing room with no soaking.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Are the rumors true?*

I heard rumors that the Boones were considering a 1700' long, T-shaped getup. Sounds good to me. I guess I'll have to start saving my pennies for the $20?? charge to fish there. I'm not much of a planker, but 1700'? 
I guess it's time to start looking for some pier gear, too. 
Any idea if these rumors are TRUE?


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

The newspaper article on the pier said it would be 1600'. It did not say anything about a T on the end.

Is that $20 figure just your guess as to what it will cost to fish there?

There are two items I'd suggest if you want to become a serious pier fisherman, a wagon and a drop net. Those are two items I hate to be without when I go on a pier.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yep*

Just a guess on the $20. I hope I'm wrong, though.
I surf fished next to the Sandbrige peir a few times last year. I thought about walking down the planks. I might have done it if I woulda had a net.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My guess will be 7-9 bucks per trip with the lower number bring in the most money. There is a min height required form new or replacement construction and the top height of the old pier was at the min level. so the new pier will be just fine I'm sure.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

the pier has to be the same exact size and shape because your not supposed to build anymore piers in virginia but that pier was under a grandfather clause


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

when is it supposed to open up? b4 the hersey bars come?


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I'll bite...

What's a hersey bar?


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i think hes talkin bout that big brown turd [cobia] i hope they open before they come i want to break the ice on the new pier


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeahp... hersey bar is a big brown ugly thing.... or cobia


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*Harrisons ? cobia ! top or bottom?*

Hell, Im there if its built on time. If not I'll be there next year. And for you guys that have fished the pier before, what rig is more productive? Bottom or a Top Pin rig ?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I observed more bottom than top when I fished Harrison's before it got blown away with Izzy!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the old ocean view pier(next to the amusement park) was 1720' before it blew down(the first time)...if harrisons is going to be that long...GET A CART...i use a hand truck that i widened the base on, i take a cooler, large tackle box and 5-6 rods...works great, but you cain't pull it through sand...i don't think it will be open this spring(like they said)...i bet its the most expensive pier around, maybe $10-$12...


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

bottom is the best we used to use fresh bunker and threadfin i've seen alot of cobes caught off the head part of the bunker i use about a 2 foot leader and throw it about 20 yards from the pier the big ones are ussaully caught right by the pier i've seen two caugt right next to the pier one of them was the second biggest cobe caught out there


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Well I guess if they took the time to rebuild it for us I can give up the 10-12 bucks evey now and then. Hell, try taking the kids to a movie and see how much you shell out for that. 
Chapa 

Thanks for the info on the cobia rigs, I guess it will work at sandbridge to.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Hope they put lights on it this time...

(shining down into the water that is.)


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

yea i hope they put lights down there too, that will make one less thing i have to haul down that long pier we used to bring drop lights and work lights and hang them over the water, man i've never caught so many trout in my life, i'd catch about 40 trout a night, there good bait for those little bitters too


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Heh, heh.

I just started doing that the fall and winter before Izzy wiped it out. What fun!

I had just bought a high power drop light to use there, and before I used it the storm came...

Hey! *Now don't blame me!!!* 

Then again...
If the Bonner Bridge does fall in this summer, it just might be related to me buying a generator to go with said droplight.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Location ??*

I'm unfamiliar with Harrison's pier, I/ve fished seagull, sandbridge before. Where is Harrison's loacated? Got a new pier cart and hope to get in on some cobes this year. Only one I caught so far was off a boat, chumming and tossing eels. Is it worth the effort/expense to tie a chum bucket off a pier? Thanks


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

I like to use a chum bucket a few times a year. It is a little expensive to use every time. I find that the amount of fish caught with or without the chum is marginally different, but I have caught a greater variety of fish when I chum. It is like any other fishing tool ask 100 people get 100 different answers. Harrison’s Pier is located in Norfolk just before you get to the tunnel to go to Hampton. It is a nice pier, but my favorite was Grandview. 

Speaking of Grandview I knew that right after Izzy came threw there was talk of rebuilding the pier but I have not heard much about it sense then. Has it officially been dropped as a project?


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

i had heard a few rumors about grandview, but nothin thats set in stone. i really hope they rebuild it. i used to go out there a couple times a week. and spent many nights on that pier.

nick


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

grandveiw isn't getting rebuilt their building condos there, they are building buckroe but i dont like the people out there i've had alot of problems with them exspecially since i'm a harrisons boy


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup I spent more then my fair share of days and night on the other side of the WHITE LINE on Grandview. Some might remember me by the Hooters hat I always wore  I say if we ban together we can make the new pier *when they ever get around to building it if we all aint in wheelchairs by then* and make it a great place to fish.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

harrisons was ok(1st house, rt side...only place i would fish)...caught croaker for chum...a buddy ground them up for me...the flatties were bigger and even caught cobe and striper(too small to keep, but fun)...there was one of their old rental boats that sank (1st house.lt side...about 300' out)...cast near that and you were guarenteed to catch fish, even if no one else was catching...guess i got to learn all over again...sometimes learning a pier is worse than learning a new beach...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*hey can someone do a favor...?*

Can someone take a picture, I live in hampton and rarely even go that way, thanks


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Well, if you don't get a picture...

To describe it, they only have the finished looking pier deck on, up to the location of the old pier house. 

Pilons (sp?) have been driven in for a pier house, looks like its gonna be pretty big there. Maybe they are going to do head boats from the new house.

There is a big platform that has a good sized craine mounted on it over top of the old pier. I'd rather fish off that!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

from what i understand, harrisons is being built like seagull...the wooden deck should get you 7-10' higher than it is now...lights shining on the water would be great...so would a bathroom 1/2 way to the end...


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Pictures of the Pier 1/26/05*

I have photo's from around 4:00pm Wednesday 1/25/05 but I'm blocked from sending them. Any help out there?.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*!!!!.....darn*

well send them to [email protected], i want to see them any-who


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you would like to upload photos on the site, you need to be a subscribing member. Upgrade your account if you haven't done so. The link is on the left column.


----------

